

LLVM 3.6 Release Notes - dochtman
http://llvm.org/releases/3.6.0/docs/ReleaseNotes.html

======
eslaught
Looks like the LLVM folks are (finally) starting to get serious about making
(fast) precise GC possible [1]? Back when I was (struggling at) working on
Rust's GC this was by far the biggest hurdle [2]. Good to see they're getting
around to fixing this.

[1]:
[http://llvm.org/docs/Statepoints.html](http://llvm.org/docs/Statepoints.html)

[2]: [https://github.com/elliottslaughter/rust-gc-
talk](https://github.com/elliottslaughter/rust-gc-talk)

~~~
hga
Most specifically Azul folks who are contributing to the project:
[http://www.philipreames.com/Blog/](http://www.philipreames.com/Blog/)

(Azul Systems does a very concurrent Hotspot based JVM called Zing as well as
certified and supported OpenJDK releases.)

------
asb
If you want to keep up to date on developments in LLVM, Clang and related
projects between releases, you may be interested in my LLVM Weekly newsletter
[http://llvmweekly.org/](http://llvmweekly.org/)

------
ambrop7
Clang docs & release notes:
[http://llvm.org/releases/3.6.0/tools/clang/docs/](http://llvm.org/releases/3.6.0/tools/clang/docs/)
(these are a bit hard to find)

------
pedrocr
Are there any recurring gcc vs llvm (and vs icc) benchmarks to see how they
are evolving over time? Something like benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org would
be nice.

~~~
the_why_of_y
There are some good SPEC numbers on GCC and LLVM here:

[https://vmakarov.fedorapeople.org/spec/](https://vmakarov.fedorapeople.org/spec/)

The latest runs are GCC 4.9 and LLVM 3.4:

[https://vmakarov.fedorapeople.org/spec/2014/2014.html](https://vmakarov.fedorapeople.org/spec/2014/2014.html)

------
riffraff
does anyone know what this means?

    
    
        Python 2.7 is now required
        This was done to simplify compatibility with python 3.

~~~
Qantourisc
I'm assuming they allowed <2.7 Python before, which are less compatible with
3.

------
cygx
And I just compiled LLVM+Clang 3.5.1 a few hours ago - could have timed that
one a bit better ;)

